# Firefox won't play videos



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I just made Firefox my default browser, mainly because it does so much better at blocking ad banners. However, I notice that some sites that have video with them won't play with Firefox -- get a message somewhere on the page that says "(no video)". Any audio that accompanies the video DOES play, but no video. The videos work on the same sites using IE or using the IE Tab in Firefox. 

Why won't the videos play in native Firefox? How do I get them to play without resorting to the IE Tab?


----------



## ckelevra (Mar 14, 2008)

Reinstall VLC without selecting VLC plugin for firefox. Sounds like it's conflicting with your firefox. I believe IE uses their WMP plugin to view videos, and that's why it works there.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Do you have the WMP add-on for Firefox installed? If not, get it here.


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Can you post sample web site, so we can see what type of video it is?


----------

